# HR 127 Introduced



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Courtesy of Sheila Jackson Lee: H.R. 127 would require the owner of any firearm to supply the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives with the make, model and serial number of every gun he or she owns, and that includes guns people may have owned for years. They would also have to report the identity of any person to whom, and any period of time during which, the firearm will be loaned to that individual.

The licensing requirement mandates that the license applicant undergoes a criminal background check, and then submits to a psychological evaluation to determine whether the person is psychologically unsuited to possess a firearm. Successful licensees must show they have an insurance policy which will cost $800.

Dang. Seems like I will have misplaced some of my firearms. Maybe someone from the BATFE will help me find them when they come sniffing around. They're only trying to keep us safe, don't you know...GW

P.S. Some of them don't even have serial numbers, either. Too dang old for that.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just the beginning, with what happened at the capitol and who are in power, laws will be picked apart.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

can see this rushing right through the house but doubt it will pass the senate . THIS TIME . still, these type bills will keep coming till one makes it.

the total lack of rational thought from the left pertaining to gun ownership(or anything for that matter) is why I believe so easily that it was in fact the left that instigated the capitol riot.

I have lots of insurance policies in my safe . not many of them cost me over 800 though. atriot:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

All it’s going to take I one mass shooting and they will push it right through funny how there has not been one in over 4 years all I own is shotguns joe said I could buy a shotgun


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

ol joe knows all ........he's got me looking at one o them 12 gauge el diablo derringers .


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

pokeyjeeper said:


> All it's going to take I one mass shooting and they will push it right through funny how there has not been one in over 4 years all I own is shotguns joe said I could buy a shotgun


anyone want to wager there will be several mass shootings per year throughout joes presidency ??

the dems are so crazy these days that many of them will sacrifice themselves for the WILL (not the good )of the herd.

to be fair most repubs are no better.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Whenever ol' Joe moves his lips, another firearms sales record is reached. Talk may be cheap but ammo sure isn't.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

walked through cabellies yesterday. nary a box of anything to be found.

sure glad I am not in need of anything.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We all should be the wiser by now. Good time to unload stockpiles. Bullwinkle and I will be cashing in before Beto comes a callin'. UPS makes it easy to ship legally.

Took a look at the local CheapMart and found a single box of 12-gauge 8 shot. That was the entire inventory, too, Kiyote.


----------

